# Game of Thrones in Aurora Colorado



## MrKen (May 5, 2013)

Put up some fliers in local game stores and had ten people contact me.  So far, no one wants to be the first to commit.  If you Don't care about who else is not playing, let me know.  I would like to get started sooner than later.


----------

